# [S] Firma die Titan Rahmen / Gabel / Teile schweißen / bauen / fräsen kann.



## evil_rider (25. Oktober 2004)

am besten mit i-net addi der firma oder zumindest ne mail addi.

danke.


----------



## oropeza (26. Oktober 2004)

www.rewel.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2004)

danke, den habe ich schon ne mail getippt. 

weiter vorschläge ?


----------



## rascal92 (26. Oktober 2004)

Der Junge von nebenan:

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2004)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Junge von nebenan:
> 
> http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de
> 
> Gruss, rascal92




danke, aber ich schätze mal die 2000 aufwärts für nen BMX  rahmen sind mir dann doch zuviel. ^^


----------



## bekr (29. Oktober 2004)

bei uns in der firma aber das wird richtig teuer da es nur luftfaahrtware ist 

aber wieso schaust du nicht im bmx bereich wenn du ein bmx? aufstellen willst, da gibt es doch schon alles mögliche von lenker über inneblager usw...
auch wenn ich von den jungs viel halte hab ich bei flair bmx oder so in HH paar sachen gesehen


oder in berlin war in dem einen laden mal ein Canondale alu BMx mit geschliffenen schweißnähten (einer der schönsten BMX rahemn was ich geshen hab bis jetzt


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2004)

1. alu-rahmen am BMX  hält nicht.
2. dragonfly hat zwar titan krams aber keinen street rahmen.
3. alle anderen BMX titan rahmen die es gibt sehn entweder: ******* aus, haben einen zulangen hinterbau und/oder oberrohr b.z.w. zukurzes oberrohr oder sie sind nicht 25/9 kompatibel weil die sockel unten sind und dazu dann nicht extraflach.


----------



## bekr (29. Oktober 2004)

dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen bmx ist nicht mein bereich
oder da du aus HH bist kennst jemanden von der Basis zu not bei heiko mit extra dicken (aber wieder alu)rohren 


was für eigenschaften soll das rad denn haben ?
leicht und ? 
weshalb titan?


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen bmx ist nicht mein bereich
> oder da du aus HH bist kennst jemanden von der Basis zu not bei heiko mit extra dicken (aber wieder alu)rohren
> 
> 
> ...




heiko kenn eich... und niemals würde ich nen ALU-rad von dem fahren(die stahlrahmen damals waren aber einsame klasse)... bin janicht lebensmüde, nebenbei sieht nen alu bmx-rahmen zum kotzen aus, alles viel zufett.

nebenbei würde ich wenn bei richard bauen lassen.

1. günstiger für mich, 2. stabiler, 3. nicht dauernd zugekifft wie heiko. 

ja es soll leicht & *STABIL* sein, darum titan.


----------



## Fabse (29. Oktober 2004)

man kanns auch übertreiben wa... änder da lieber ma was an deiner fahrtechnik, sportsfreund...


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2004)

er is nur gewichts und  unikat fetischist  
muss ja immer hardcore sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2004)

Fabse schrieb:
			
		

> man kanns auch übertreiben wa... änder da lieber ma was an deiner fahrtechnik, sportsfreund...




muahhaha, du kannst selbst nen street BMXer der mega sauber fährt nen alurahmen geben den hat er spätestens nach nem 1/4 jahr durch....


----------



## Flatpro (31. Oktober 2004)

wo er recht hat hat er recht


----------



## RISE (1. November 2004)

was is denn mit factory of madness? meinste nich,dass die dir ihren titanrahmen gegen entsprechenden aufpreis mit wunsch geo machen können?

ich glaube,dass wird so wie mit deinem richi cruiser:

erst regen sich alle auf und hinterher küssen sie dir den anus für das kunstwerk...


----------



## Fabse (1. November 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> muahhaha, du kannst selbst nen street BMXer der mega sauber fährt nen alurahmen geben den hat er spätestens nach nem 1/4 jahr durch....



wer redet hier von alu? egalsken...wenndes brauchst dann musses halt ran wa....


----------



## kater (1. November 2004)

Viel Spass mit dem Titanrahmen. Der wird so weich sein, dass es keine Freude bereitet.


----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass mit dem Titanrahmen. Der wird so weich sein, dass es keine Freude bereitet.




nope, der FM ist genauso steif wie nen stahlrahmen bin den jaschon gefahren, nen kumpel aus kiel hat den nämlich, und da flext NIX.

im gegensatz zudem dragonfly titan prototypen der "etwas" weich war.  

kommt halt immer auf die wandungen der rohre an.

aber dennoch danke für die warnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prugna (4. November 2004)

Ich persönlich würde dort zwar nichts bestellen, bin aber trotzdem mal so frei:Chinatitanbude


----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2004)

prugna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde dort zwar nichts bestellen, bin aber trotzdem mal so frei:Chinatitanbude




THX, die werde ich mal anhauen.


----------

